
Who is going to Startup Camp 2 on May/7 in SF? - felipe
http://startupcamp.org/
======
bootload
_'... So, what are the basic implications of an unconference that uses the
Open Space methodology? ...'_

you might have to code in java, no make that 'java light' ~
<http://wiki.startupcamp.org/wiki/StartupCamp2DiscussionIdeas>

------
gyro_robo
That list of sponsors makes it look more like a job fair than anything to do
with start-ups.

------
gibsonf1
Interesting and strange at the same time. Definitely thinking about going.

------
johnm
I'll be there -- curious to see whether it's worth it or not. :-)

